#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Norske Shell is looking to hire a Competence Management Specialist (Nyhamna)

## Joberate

*Job Description*
The Competence Management Specialist is a member of the Nyhamna HSSEQ department and reports to the HSSEQ Supervisor. The Competence Management Specialist shall work in a continuous improvement culture with the Operations team to achieve compliance with the Competence Management Process.

*Accountabilities:*
Compliance with Legal requirements and Shell standards.
Execution of the Competence management process for Nyhamna Gas Plant
Facilitating and planning competence development and assurance activities for all roles on Nyhamna Gas Plant
Drive performance through effective planning, execution and reporting of Competence development and assurance activities.

*Country of Work Location*
Norway

*Work Location(s)*
Nyhamna Gas Processing Plant

*Requirements*
Experience requirements:
- More than 5 years of relevant experience, preferably from onshore gas plants.
- Education requirements: Relevant degree on bachelor/master level
- Experience with use of Competence Management Systems and Pedagogic knowledge to continuously improve the competence development and learning outcome.
- Demonstration of leadership attributes (authenticity, growth, collaboration, performance) through self and others.

*Dimensions*
Responsibilities:
- Provide expertise and advise on operationalization of competence requirements from the Norwegian Legislation, Shell internal requirements and local requirements.
- Develop and maintain a competence and verification requirement matrix for all required roles at Nyhamna Gas Plant.


- Monitor, analyze, structure and improve Competence Management System.
- Provide expertise and advise in Competence Management System and Process for managers, supervisors, frontline staff and contractors.
- Coach leaders and employees in establishing individual development plans
- Coach and support leaders and supervisors to establish on-the-job training practices and a culture for knowledge sharing and workplace learning
- Operationalize assessment standards and organize assessor training
- Quality check reports on HSSE critical competencies
- Cost effective and fit-for purpose learning portfolio
- Deliver learning administration and registration of completed learning
- Develop a yearly development and competence plan for all relevant competence activities.

*Further information:* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Norske Shell is looking to hire a Competence Management Specialist (Nyhamna)

----------

